# New TD from Florida Panhandle



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

Congrats on the new ride! Any additional details you have for us? Or pictures?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Congratulations on the diesel, hoping it will bring you years of happy Cruzin’


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

As someone who is considering a Colorado, what did you not like about it?


----------



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

My wife said my expectations were too high. We had a 3500 lb travel trailer and the truck struggled to pull it usually keeping the tach in the 4500 rpm range and getting approximately 6-8 MPG. It was an extended cab work truck with the 3.6L V6 and towing package. It was a great truck if you just wanted to drive around with it but as soon as you hooked a trailer to it the struggle was on. I did put the Trifecta tune on it which made it nice for every day driving but didn't seem to help with towing. I should have definitely got a diesel.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

jpeloke said:


> My wife said my expectations were too high. We had a 3500 lb travel trailer and the truck struggled to pull it usually keeping the tach in the 4500 rpm range and getting approximately 6-8 MPG. It was an extended cab work truck with the 3.6L V6 and towing package. It was a great truck if you just wanted to drive around with it but as soon as you hooked a trailer to it the struggle was on. I did put the Trifecta tune on it which made it nice for every day driving but didn't seem to help with towing. I should have definitely got a diesel.


Sorry to disagree with your wife but you’re right about towing with a sixer, even a tuned one. 

I AM however very intrigued by the small-block diesel Colorado. Sounds like that would be an attractive combination of tow capacity and fuel efficiency. If you can get past the price premium that is.

You will LOVE the Cruze Diesel efficiency.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> You will LOVE the Cruze Diesel efficiency.


Yea, verily.

Welcome and congratulations on the new car.


----------



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

I wanted a diesel Colorado but couldn't get past the price. It isn't currently offered in the extended cab or anything less than the LT. That being said the diesel costs more like $10,000 above the V6 WT. Installing a trailer hitch on my new car now. Wiring was a breeze with the kit I got. Getting ready to take bumper facia off and install the hardware.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

svenster said:


> As someone who is considering a Colorado, what did you not like about it?


I bought a new canyon with the 2.8 diesel an so far very happy with it. still have my 14 ctd an still happy with it as well.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Have heard this more than once, but if your getting a mid size PU like the Colorado or Canyon, you'd better get the 2.8 diesel. Even the magazines love thus engine/truck combination over the gasser. If you need to tow, it has all the torque you need and the trans is apparently very well matched to the diesel.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

DslGate said:


> Have heard this more than once, but if your getting a mid size PU like the Colorado or Canyon, you'd better get the 2.8 diesel. Even the magazines love thus engine/truck combination over the gasser. If you need to tow, it has all the torque you need and the trans is apparently very well matched to the diesel.


the only thing that I have towed so far is my 12 foot cargo trailer with a 700 lb motorcycle. towed like it wasn`t there.


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Atleast your not getting a random chemical smell after a auto start that last for 20 seconds and then goes away


----------



## MikeS2002 (Oct 20, 2015)

Osgoood1 said:


> Atleast your not getting a random chemical smell after a auto start that last for 20 seconds and then goes away


I have that one too. Only when the A/C is on. I haven't mentioned that one to the dealer. Have you?


----------

